# Hi new and on 2ww



## sunsneezer (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi was not too sure where to post this...so here goes.

I'm single and on the second (and scariest) part of the 2ww following stimulated iui with donor sperm.  Feeling ok but nervously checking for signs of AF every time I visit the loo!  Have some cramp-like feelings and nausea which I understand could be side-effect of the hcg injection I took a week ago to help with any implantation.  I am to do and send of a sample to the clinic at the weekend so will wait til then.  I love the pee stick police smiley by the way!!!    

All the best to everyone and chat soon.

Will post in 2ww thread too but I'm a bit confused at it seems like one long message rather than having new posts coming in with replies.


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Welcome to our world....we are on 2ww together! I've just had donor embryos transferred in czech republic.  Which clinic are you with?

Dottie


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Sunsneezer - hello again and glad you found us here!

We have a single girls 2WW thread which will liven up a bit this week as Winky joins you and Dottie on 2WW. And Felix will be there soon too we hope....

The 2nd week is awful isn't it? Have my fingers crossed for you....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Vix241 (Aug 17, 2008)

Good Luck Girls, I have my fingers and toes crossed for all you  2WW ladies. 

Vix


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi sunsneezer !  Tis great you have found us !  I will be joining you on 2ww 2moro if frosties defrost ok !!  Also noticed that you are in Edinburgh !  Its great to have a another local on here - makes three of us now with mini the minx too.  Where are you having treatment - I headed to London vos of lack of frosties in Scotland altho I think the situation is starting to change?!  Wud love to chatmore but on blackberry on train into London so not too conducive !  X winky


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Good luck on the 2WW!
xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Sunsneezer and welcome

Good luck on you 2ww, the 2nd week is definately the worst isn't it ?

Feel free to jump in wherever you like.

Roo x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Sunsneezer and welcome to the site.  Good luck for the last few days of your 2ww.  Sending you lots of   and  for a positive outcome.

Some1

xx


----------



## sunsneezer (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi you all

My 2ww is over on cycle day 25 as AF arrived last night.  I just went straight to bed and cried then slept for a bit .  So disappointed.  Didn't sleep much through the night and phoned in ill to work today as felt rotton - heavy bleed, cramps and nausea.  Felt exhausted after all the waiting and then it's so final!!  

Have perked up a bit now. Still keep having these horrible waves of sadness coming over me.  Hopefully when the reminder of AF (sort of makes me think of what I've lost) is over then can move on more.  I presume after stimulated IUI a heavy bleed is normal.  Called the clinic and they said the nausea isn't normal and the hcg should not be the reason.  Maybe it's the anxiety of waiting then the crushing disappointment.  They also said it was normal to have bleed today as is approx 15 days after iui.

On a positive note, I have lost some weight, what with all the healthy eating and no alchohol (not that drink much these days anyway) over the last 5 weeks!!  Will try to keep it up!

Good luck to you all

Good there are some of you here in Edinburgh Winky!  Do you ever meet up?

Sunnyx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Sunsneezer -   sorry to hear that it was a BFN

Some1

xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sunsneezer - so sorry that you got a BFN - sending big   your way. Take some time and be good to yourself.

Roo xx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi sunseeker - so sorry to hear it was a BFN - really feel for you. I don't actually live in Ed but I am there all the time socially and for work stuff. We will definately have to meet up!  Mini is over the west coast but we've had quite a few fun get-togethers including when patterdale was touring Scotland and the 3 of us had a day in Edinburgh together. Where have you been having treatment ?  Winky x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Sunseeker, just wanted to say welcome to FF.  Am sorry to hear of your BFN, you are in the right place to get plenty of support when you need it.

Take care

Fairies x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Sunny, just wanted to welcome you to the group. Sorry to hear that you got a BFN this time  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi Sunseeker

Welcome to the group. So sorry to hear about your BFN.  
lulu
x


----------

